
Show HN: A minimal procgen space golf game inspired by Desert Golfing - spatulagames
https://spatulainteractive.itch.io/astrogolf
======
spatulagames
Hi HN,

Just launched this little game of mine - Astro Golf. You can think of it as
Desert Golfing but in space. I think it was on an HN comment that I first
heard about DG many moons ago, so it felt fitting to post this back here.

I'm a one-person team, doing this part time, and this is my first game. I hope
you enjoy it. I'd be thrilled to answer any questions you have about how I
made the game! It was definitely a learning experience.

Peace

------
superdimwit
What did you make this with?

------
hellohal
Very nice!

